
No Silver Bullet - shawndumas
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/No_Silver_Bullet
======
brudgers
Brook's essay:
[http://www.cs.nott.ac.uk/~cah/G51ISS/Documents/NoSilverBulle...](http://www.cs.nott.ac.uk/~cah/G51ISS/Documents/NoSilverBullet.html)

